# Question? Will a 18x9.5 fit on a 330ci rear?



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

Who has installed a 9.5 wheel (offset 41) in a 330ci? I'm tempting to buy 2 rims to replace my rear ones. The rire I wll use will be the same 255/35/18; which is fine and des not rub. Breyton has a picture on their website with a wider rim on the back, but the tire seems about the same size as mine but smaller on their rim. 

Here are some of the pictures:


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

Here is another image:


----------



## danpop (Feb 19, 2002)

Welcome from the future Don Juan ! How are things in 20001?  

Seriously now, that car looks awesome!!!:thumb: Are you running 68M now? I might be interested to buy one of the wheels if you decide to swap them off.


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

Thank danpop for the catch.:lmao: 

I don't follow you, what is a 68M wheel? The one's I have are the Magic from Breyton. Are you referring to my old 330Ci Sport wheels?


----------



## danpop (Feb 19, 2002)

Yep, 68M are the Sport Package wheels. I thought that you want to switch to Breytons and not that you already have them :dunno: .


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Damn, them is some fat mangos! :thumb:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Those wheels look nice...but I bet the potholes eat them up!

I always need to balance LOOKS, FUNCTION, and PRICE. To me, the LOOKS are there but the other two fail.

I wish you luck.


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

danpop,

I still have the spare (17x7.5 with 225/45/17 Michelin Pilot Sport) nver used. Jim at Tirerack mentioned I may need to rollup the fenders if I go to that wheel size, but by just looking at my car and adding an extra 1/2 inc on each side witht he same tires may do it.

Has anyone done this before?:dunno:


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

Emission,

The roads here (south Florida) are pretty flat and have no potholes (thankgod). :thumb: In the other hand if I moved back to N.Y (brooklyn) forget about it.:bigpimp: 

thanks


----------

